# PCGH-High-End-Notebook II nun auch mit Geforce GTX 285M [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-High-End-Notebook II nun auch mit Geforce GTX 285M [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-High-End-Notebook II nun auch mit Geforce GTX 285M [Anzeige]


----------



## TomTomGo1984 (5. Oktober 2010)

Nettes Teil, 285 ist halt in anbetracht einer mobilen 400er Karte ein wenig verstaubt.

@ PCGH: falls ihr ein Testmuster bei euch habt würde ich euch bitten mal einen KomboTest aus Furmark und Everest zu probieren.

Ich hab mit einem Clevo W860/W870 mit Core i7 und GTX285 erst vor kurzem benches machen müssen und hab festgestellt dass die GPU Leistung, sobald die CPU belastet (Everest) wird richtung null geht...

Genauer gesagt hatte ich in einem Furmark 1.8 ohne CPU Auslastung ca 200FPS (600x400pixel) und sobald die CPU mit Everest belastet wurde sank der FPS wert auf 1/100... sprich 2FPS....

Wäre schön eure erfahrungen zu kennen... vieleicht lags auch am BIOS oder Inteltreiber....

Benchsettings weiß ich nicht mehr genau. W7_x64, latest Everest, latest Furmark...

greets


----------



## ReaCT (5. Oktober 2010)

TomTomGo1984 schrieb:


> Nettes Teil, 285 ist halt in anbetracht einer mobilen 400er Karte ein wenig verstaubt.
> 
> @ PCGH: falls ihr ein Testmuster bei euch habt würde ich euch bitten mal einen KomboTest aus Furmark und Everest zu probieren.
> 
> ...



Vllt heißt der Cpu-Kühler die GPU weiter auf und sie taktet herunter?


----------



## TomTomGo1984 (5. Oktober 2010)

ReaCT schrieb:


> Vllt heißt der Cpu-Kühler die GPU weiter auf und sie taktet herunter?



nein, das geht instant...
außerdem sind das notebooks einer preisklasse in der a) eine dedizierte Karte steckt und b) diese auch seperat gekühlt werden...
manchmal mit einem Lüfter, aber IDR mit 2 Lüftern


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. Oktober 2010)

Du musst einen Kern für Furmark freilassen, mit dem Rest kannst du alles machen.


----------

